# General availability of Archocentrus and Cryptoheros?



## ivanmike (Jun 15, 2003)

Hey there - the trading post didn't reveal a lot and many mom & pop stores in CT are gone these days. (And I've been keeping natives, so I've been out of the loop - heck I didn't even know most of Archocentrus got "moved").

Anyhow, I was wondering about the general availability of things like Sajica, Septemfaschiatus, etc. Even HM would be cool. I don't mind good old convicts - but I'd like to keep something in that group where when you bring fry to a store they say "hey! those look cool!" (And I really dig the two species I mentioned by name).


----------



## jonclark96 (Feb 9, 2009)

Sajica are available pretty often. Jeff Rapps had them on his list for a while recently. I haven't seen any septemfaciatus around at all. Also check out Mike's Cichlids in Florida. They had nanoluteus, cutteri, and panamense on their list as well.

I'm a huge fan of both genus'. I've got a bunch of centrarchus babies growing out now (probably close to 200 from my pair's last spawn). I'm also keeping:

Rio Claro convicts
Rio Mongu convicts
Rio Rabolo convicts
Lago Nicaragua convicts
Grenada convicts
Rio Danli HRP's
Leucistic HRP's
A. centrarchus
A. multispinosis
C. cutteri (grow outs)
C. sp. Rio Chahal (also called chetulmensis) (grow outs)

They are around. You just need to keep an eye out for them.


----------



## ivanmike (Jun 15, 2003)

Cool - I also really dig the wild convicts so we may have to talk fry! Feel free to e-mail me at [email protected] if you ever ship to NE. Outside of SA cichlids, I really think that the whole "convict sized" CA group with the "what genus are they this year?" motif is my favorite one.


----------



## Bamboo (Jan 12, 2011)

I sure need some female A. multispins !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Too many males floating around


----------



## ivanmike (Jun 15, 2003)

centrarchus are also welcome in my home - so gimme a holler or respond here if you ship ever (or don't).

I've always been a sucker for oscars, and love the many larger CA and SA cichlids (with real ports on the top of the list), but In terms of managability and the ability to see "real" behaviour by placing a group of fish in a large tank - I prefer the "Archocentrus" group and neoropical dwarfs. I think I may throw some Archos in one of my new 40 breeders and some bolivian rams in the other, ad then go look for 125s :thumb:


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Should be quite a few on aquabid. Guy named Cavamart has nice fish.

Centrarchus males get big, thick, and ornery.

Check out the Chetumalensis. They look real nice. Cavamart photo.









.....Bill


----------



## ivanmike (Jun 15, 2003)

MonteSS said:


> Should be quite a few on aquabid. Guy named Cavamart has nice fish.
> 
> Centrarchus males get big, thick, and ornery.
> 
> ...


nice! I just noticed that Australoheros is doing well in the hobby as well (i took some time off from serious cichlid keeping) - decisions, decisions...


----------



## jonclark96 (Feb 9, 2009)

I've never shipped but would be willing to give it a try. I've got some buddies who can help out. The baby centrarchus are only about 3 weeks old, so it will be another month or so before I'd feel comfortable shipping them out. I will definitely let you know.

I also have an extra pair of the leucistic HRP's that are breeding if you are interested.


----------



## blkmjk (Apr 9, 2011)

MonteSS said:


> Should be quite a few on aquabid. Guy named Cavamart has nice fish.
> 
> Centrarchus males get big, thick, and ornery.
> 
> ...


Holy ...that is a beautiful fish. I have really started to like my cons but that fish takes it to a whole new level how do I get my hands on a pair of those?
I swear reading this forum makes me feel so ...well ... noobish. And that isn't my style at all. :lol:


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

The Cryptoheros Chetumalensis Rio Chahal is kind of new in the hobby. They are a Spilurum type Cryptoheros. That pic is of a wild caufgt female. I have 10 of her F1 babies growing out at about 1.5" now.

Got them from Cavamart on Aquabid.

I know an Australoheros Oblongum (fish in my Avatar) breeder if you are interested.

....Bil


----------



## blkmjk (Apr 9, 2011)

That would be fantastic!


----------



## ivanmike (Jun 15, 2003)

actually yeah that would be cool - I had no idea the "chanchitos" were back in the hobby.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

The Two Chanchitos that are most available are the Red Ceibal (fairly aggressive) and the the dwarf Oblongum (pretty mellow)

My lone male Oblongum is over 6" now. He struts his stuff and rules the tank. 





PM me if you want Oblongum breeders email.

.....Bill


----------



## ivanmike (Jun 15, 2003)

hmmm from what i can tell cutteri and septemfasciatum are the same thing and listed under the CARES program, so I think I'll look for some of those if can get fry from one or more folk....


----------

